# Bike shop survey - Portland area



## martinbaker (Jun 18, 2004)

We're interested in your opinions of bike shops in the Portland area. Take this short survey and enter to win one of four $75 gift certificates to a Portland area bike shop! 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=375071057522


----------

